# Local shop just organized



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Those sound like questions that your local would have the answer to. From what I have read here, there seems to be no continuity between different locals, so peoples answers might not be relevant.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

As a c card i can work in any local i want... not sure how that works for everyone else


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> As a c card i can work in any local i want... not sure how that works for everyone else


Not sure what you would be doing for them here in MA? 'C-Card' or not you would need to have a MA Journeyman License.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

What's a "C" card?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Not sure what you would be doing for them here in MA? 'C-Card' or not you would need to have a MA Journeyman License.


No. you are wrong, but its ok. you would not know this unless you are a c card. i can work anywhere in the country. 

http://www.ibew.org/articles/03journal/0305/p10.htm

check it out. some cool **** eh?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> What's a "C" card?


It is issued to very special women, those that drive you to drink, wish you were a hermit or commit suicide.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> It is issued to very special women, those that drive you to drink, wish you were a hermit or commit suicide.



OOOHHHH, I avoid those kinda cards. I'm an "A" . I guess that makes sense.:jester:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> No. you are wrong, but its ok. you would not know this unless you are a c card. i can work anywhere in the country.
> 
> http://www.ibew.org/articles/03journal/0305/p10.htm
> 
> check it out. some cool **** eh?


You do know that the IBEW classifications don't over ride a local state/municipalities/AHJ requirements, right?


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> No. you are wrong, but its ok. you would not know this unless you are a c card. i can work anywhere in the country.
> 
> http://www.ibew.org/articles/03journal/0305/p10.htm
> 
> check it out. some cool **** eh?



:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Your IBEW card is cute but you would still need a sate issued MA journeyman card to do electric work here and we don't reciprocate with many areas.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I am anywheres between an 'A' cup and a 'B' cup, depending on how much H2O retainage I've got going on. 'C' cup could be on the distant horizon though, not looking forward to those days.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i never wanted an a card, due to my background. im a systems engineer.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

amptech said:


> A small local EC just organized last week. 2 man company where the owner is a lineman for one of the local PoCos and he employs a guy with no formal training as a helper who does jobs for him during the day while he is at work for the PoCo. The owner couldn't join the local IBEW because he already belongs to another local as a lineman. The employee tested in as an "Outside Wireman". My question is, can the owner still work on jobs without being a member of the local and can the employee work unsupervised on jobs by himself? By the way, the owner hasn't had any formal training as an electrician either and recently sat for and fell 4 answers short of passing the Experior Master's exam. How does this work?



Back to the OP,

I dunno I'm all for anyone, contractor, or labor organizing into a local union but this seems a little weird to me. What's the point of bringing in a one man half-ass shop??

What happens when the lineman gets bored with his hobby/business and lets this guy go? Is the lineman bonded with the local? Did his guy come in as a Journeyman? What's the employment like in that local?

This can't be the whole story.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> I am anywheres between an 'A' cup and a 'B' cup, depending on how much H2O retainage I've got going on. 'C' cup could be on the distant horizon though, not looking forward to those days.



Say it's not so!! Man boobs are not a good look.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> I am anywheres between an 'A' cup and a 'B' cup, depending on how much H2O retainage I've got going on. 'C' cup could be on the distant horizon though, not looking forward to those days.


You need a bro-ziere?


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Back to the OP,
> 
> What's the point of bringing in a one man half-ass shop??


It helps the local's organizer look good when it is time for re-election:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Your IBEW card is cute but you would still need a sate issued MA journeyman card to do electric work here and we don't reciprocate with many areas.


I dont know what a "C" card is but if it is related to line work, our NEC or State license laws have nothing to do with it.


----------

